# Best Submisson, Best Knock Out



## ace (Oct 18, 2002)

I Guess this will come down to woh U think

Which may be differnt then mine 
& thats Cool

The Best Submisson was when
Sakurabd Armlocked Conan Silvera.

The Best Knock Out Was When
Ivel Knocked out Goodrich.

Now i know there have been tons of Submissons
& some knock outs.

Who do U guy's / Gal's had 
The Best Submisson or Knock Out
:bomb: :EG: :bomb:


----------



## JDenz (Oct 18, 2002)

Best knock out- tie between Tank knocking that guy out on the fence and Baroni beating the smart out on Menne.
Best submission- Jeff Denz armlock on Primo  Luciano.  I have never seen any one turn a guy's head around so easy to lock up the arm lock lol. =-p
in MMA I would have to say Sak on Renzo ouch


----------



## ace (Oct 18, 2002)

To the folks out there 
i was wereing a helmet 
For training He was in the Guard 

I started to strike
He turned the helmet & wi could not see Itried to adjust & 
He put me in an armlock.

It was a good move but a sneaky 1

LoL


----------



## JDenz (Oct 18, 2002)

ohhhhhhhhhh he pulled my helmut ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh I wanted to be able to see and breathe ohhhhhhhhhh.  Ohhhhhhhh


----------



## JDenz (Oct 18, 2002)

for those of you who don't know us I am only teasing Primo lol he taps me 99 1/2 percent of the time


----------



## ace (Oct 18, 2002)

Im leting my Cat eat U for Diner


----------



## JDenz (Oct 18, 2002)

lol Primo you are a married man you better hog that all to yourself. lol j/k

    BY the way congrats on having an awsome wife.


----------



## ace (Oct 18, 2002)

She is Awsome.

I walked into quick sand


----------



## JDenz (Oct 18, 2002)

Ha Ha allright back to topic


----------



## LeeKrol (Oct 20, 2002)

Best KO : Yvel to Goodridge . . . BONG!!!!! Lights out.  0:14 of the first round.  Tank's KO against the fence was awesome too, who did he get that against?  Duarte?  I don't remember.   Who was the guy that Igor Vovchanchyn lit up that they always play on the Pride fighter intro?  You know, the one where Igor hits the guy about three more times on his way down. 


Best Submission : This is a tough one, there's so many good ones.  Frank's against Kevin Jackson in Ultimate Japan was sweet.  Nogiuera's on Coleman was good stuff.  Vovchanchyn's rear naked choke on Yvel was sweet just because it was Vovchanchyn actually doing a submission.  Speaking of such, Sperry's chokeout on Igor was alright just because of how fast he did it.  2 minutes and some change I believe.

Who can forget Denz's rear naked to win the no-gi championship at NAGA Battle at the Beach, Wildwood NJ '02.  Congrats.  130 degrees and that wasn't stopping the man.


----------



## JDenz (Oct 20, 2002)

Thanks Lee's cast choke was the best submission of all time.


----------



## JDenz (Oct 20, 2002)

The Tank knockout was on Steve Nelmark. I think the Vov knockout was on Francisco Bueno but I could be wrong.


----------



## ace (Oct 20, 2002)

><><><


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 20, 2002)

Pete Williams KO of Collman was pretty cool. Also the UFC 2 or 3 the German jujutsu guy KO the muay thai guy from the ground with elbows. Sorry but I couldn't remember the names.
Bob
:asian:


----------



## JDenz (Oct 20, 2002)

Was that the one that he hit him like four times on the way down to.


----------



## ace (Oct 20, 2002)

><><><


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 20, 2002)

I think he had him in a side mount position or scraf hold. And drilled him with 4 elbows. I think he was out on the first one. It's been awhile since I seen this fight I could be wrong.
Bob


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ace _
> 
> *><><>< *


Yes thats the dude.
Bob:asian:


----------



## ace (Oct 20, 2002)

Yeah it was Remco.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 20, 2002)

Was he standing or on the ground when he KO him?
Bob


----------



## ace (Oct 20, 2002)

The Thai guy was Orlando Wveit.


----------



## JDenz (Oct 20, 2002)

I was talking about the vov knockout but the other good ko was goodridge and Paul Herria


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 20, 2002)

Knockout of Din Thomas was pretty good.
Bob


----------



## ace (Oct 20, 2002)

BJ is Good.


----------

